# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Middle-East, India & Africa (MEIA) >  Tulwar identification help

## Gregor Marr

Hello, 
I have a customer who would like more information on some of his collection which includes this tulwar.

The state of the blade, whilst not terrible, leaves a lot to be desired.  I havent yet located any makers marks on the blade or hilt.
The hilt has what I believe to be some kind of silver based decoration inlaid into it.  As this is not my area of expertise I hope that someone here will be able to assist.  
My customer hasnt been able to tell me much about it but he is considering having me clean it up if it is wise or even worth doing.  Considering the decoration on the hilt, I would say it may well be worth giving a bit of TLC but again, a second opinion is required before I do anything more with it.

I can provide clearer pictures next week if required and any help would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Mark McMorrow

Hi Greg,

An overall photo showing the entire blade would help considerably.  


M~

----------


## Gregor Marr

There is one supplied, but I will provide lit ones on Monday evening next week

Thanks

----------


## Mark McMorrow

thanks... yeah, I should have said 'a better overall pic'.   :Wink:   The silvering applied to the hilt looks interesting...

----------


## Gregor Marr

It took a little longer, but hopefully now I have managed to get clearer images.  Posted the link to the album rather than the link to each of the 17 images, but I can rectify this if thats easier for everyone to see?

In essence, im looking to find out on the behalf of my customer a close approximation of where/when it was made and if its worth restoring to a certain degree for his collection. 
Any help whatsoever will be greatly received

----------


## Timo Nieminen

Is it known to be old? I can't tell from the photos. If recently purchased in, e.g., Afghanistan, I'd assume it's modern-made.

How thick is the blade? How does that thickness vary along the length?

The decoration technique on the hilt is "koftgari", which will be a useful search term to look for hints for how to clean the hilt without damaging it.

----------


## A. Alnakas

I think its a legit old tulwar. Just needs a proper polish.  :Smilie:

----------

